# bazooka tube subs any good?



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

have a question, do any of you have or have had bazooka tube subs in your trunk? are they worh getting? trying to save as much space as I can in my trunk and since im doing up my whole trunk, the upper trunk area already has something going in it, and my airbag setup is on the left quarter so only the right quarter is left this area right here










I cant get the standard square box, but a 8,10, maybe even a 12 inch bazooka tube will fit since the other side has an airbag tank about the size of an 10 inch bazooka tube. both sides will have upholstered panels to hide the airbags and the bazooka, but will the bazooka pick up the bass and sound good or make a difference that far back from the inside of the car? on the inside im having 2 6x9 in the rear deck and 4 mids and highs in the kick panels and front compartment powered by an amp, one for the bazooka and one for the highs so the bazooka will have 400 watts powering it from the rockwood fosgate amp










will the bazooka do the job? not looking to rattle my windows, but have lows match the highs and not sound like im all tweeters. if so, which bazooka model/speaker? and will and 8 or 10 be enough?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

You'd be much happier with this:
http://www.soundqubed.com/HDS208_p_245.html

Or this:

http://www.amazon.com/SA-8-D2-Sundown-Series-Subwoofer/dp/B003ZWG25M


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

oh shit thanks jeff those are bad ass. what kind of box do they need? can I put them in a bazooka box?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

You can if they fit, but I'd do something sealed. You have a 1 cubic ft of space there easy.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Something like this maybe?


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Hardly ever in here but I saw this off the front page. I remember when Bazookas were the shit, I remember someone lining up 4 or 6 of those badboys in their 64


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks jeff I like how that looks, that's how I was planning to panel up the sides. I have almost 4 feet long ways and alittle over a foot wide I have to play with. and yea lowlow, I don't go on here much and theres only like 6 people on here at times. but jeff helped I know what im doing to do now, ordered the speaker he posted already thanks jeff


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and yea lowlow, on craigslist theres videos of bazooka tubes and they bang but most of them are in jeeps or suvs and not in the trunk but I remember them back then they were the shit but don't see them much anymore


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

No problem, post some pics when its done


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea I will =)


----------

